# Latex fichier a_inf2fo.enc

## vietoonet

Bonjour,

pdflatex me retourne l'erreur "!pdfTex error : pdflatex (file a_ind2fo.enc): cannot open encoding file for reading ==> Fatal error  occurred, no output PDF file produced!" lorsque je lance la commande suivante:

pandoc fichier.md -o output.pdf --from markdown --template eisvogel.latex --listings

J'ai donc fait un e-file a_ind2fo.enc et cela me retourne que ce fichier est dans le paquet dev-texlive/texlive-fontextra. J'installe donc ce paquet mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je suis allé voir dans le répertoire où le paquet a installé ce fichier a_ind2fo.enc et je constate qu'il n'y est pas... le package est installé sans ce fameux fichier j'ai l'impression à moins que j'ai oublié une commande Tex spécifique qui puisse résoudre cela...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème ?

----------

## guitou

Hello

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/TeX_Live

Edit (la même en français): il semble y'avoir un USE "extra" à cette fin...

++

Gi)

----------

